# "What happened, you smoke your boyfriend?"



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Rode Mack Ridge today with a friend, I was the first one back down the ridge by a bit (she's still learning, but followed HK's protocol in letting the faster dh'er go first) and a guy at the bottom makes the comment:

"What happened, you smoke your boyfriend?"

"Um, no, I'm waiting for my friend," was the only reply I could come up with. I found it amusing by the fact that he automatically assumed I would only be riding with a guy, that somehow women can't ride by themselves or with each other. When I expressed this to my friend she just laughed and said he was probably trying to find out if I had a boyfriend. 

We both agreed that it was nice to live in an area that sees a lot of accomplished woman mountainbikers so we don't normally encounter that sort of thing. He must have been visiting here from out of the area.

I was wondering if many of you still encountered this and if so, where do you live?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

screampint said:


> Rode Mack Ridge today with a friend, I was the first one back down the ridge by a bit (she's still learning, but followed HK's protocol in letting the faster dh'er go first) and a guy at the bottom makes the comment:
> 
> "What happened, you smoke your boyfriend?"
> 
> ...


..well...Although I think that for some male mentality, we think if we see a woman riding, there should be a guy riding along her. I tend to agree more with your friends view that he was probably wondering if you had a boyfriend or husband. Sorta testing the waters or whatever it says...eek!

If the saying smoking another means beating in a race (or pseudorace) (sorry, not sure if that's the meaning), and he would think in just a girl just rides along a guy mentality, probably he wouldn't think possible for you to beat a male. So, I just tend to think he wanted to know if you were attached or not... well, most probably

Have fun and don't dwell too much on this issue..


----------



## no one in particular (Jan 30, 2004)

screampint said:


> I found it amusing by the fact that he automatically assumed I would only be riding with a guy, that somehow women can't ride by themselves or with each other. When I expressed this to my friend she just laughed and said he was probably trying to find out if I had a boyfriend.


You _are_ aware that we're idiots, right? His comment didn't necessarily mean anything.

We have woefully few female bikers here in central NY. I once (once!) ran across two girls biking together and the most intelligent thing I could think to say was, "So, you ladies come here often?"


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

no one in particular said:


> You _are_ aware that we're idiots, right? His comment didn't necessarily mean anything.


I tend to agree. It sounds as though the guy just wanted to talk to you. I ride alone a lot, and run into these exchanges often, and don't make too much of them.

Today in fact I ran into a couple of guys walking up a tech section. I was waiting at the top, yielding for the group. They all finished walking their bikes up and one says to me, to make conversation, apparently, _ "Well, now you're gonna have to ride it." _ And I said in return, _"Ride what?" _


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

More power to you and me. A variation of this would be how I met and ultimately married my wife.

I met my wife peripheral to a windsurfing club, and it was very funny that several guys in the club were attracted to her as well as intimidated by her. Some attracted to here were afraid to do anything about it because she was a stronger and better sailor. After a few dates and before anybody knew of our relationship one guy said something like "what do you do with a woman who's better than you and kicks ass?". I tried to hide the smile and said enjoy it.

She put fear in my friends and their gf's on bikes too. I recall one trail where everybody would put on the brakes and get some composure before rounding a turn and going down a steep and she'd just keep moving and we would catch up. I must admit that her risk taking changed like night and day after 3 kids.

It blew me away that men and women were intimidated by her because I'm not intimidated by better riders and skiers and try to hang with them to learn. The biggest problem I have with an athletic wife the same height is having to share gear. It's actually a fun problem because it means any bike I buy is right for her as long as it has her WTB women's saddle.

To those single and looking I say have some guts and just ask. We both had some guts and 16 years later and I'm still with the woman who makes every day of my life a sweet dream. I have to laugh when I think about the guys were afraid to ask or talk to her.



P.S. Right now she's walking the dog and said I should go with a friend on an epic ride today because the weather is perfect. She's right, but it means I miss a lot of the day's beauty which is 3 gorgeous kids and the sort of wife most only see in their dreams.

P.S.S. To answer your ?. We live in WI, and 15 mo old twins have become an adventure that has replaced frequent and extensive travel.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

screampint said:


> "What happened, you smoke your boyfriend?"


Next time say:

_Yes I did. Hung him in the shed and started the fire just before the ride. Care to join him?_


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

I wouldn't make much of it. I'm pretty sure most guys have "tested the waters" with the same sort of line at one time or another. I know that if I see a lady riding by herself I just usually assume that their friend(s) are not far behind. In my yrs of riding I can think of only 4 times that I've run into a female riding on her own.

One time a friend and I were riding in Charleston, WV and we were talking about how usnual it was to run into anyone else out there, even on a "busy" day. No sooner than we said that than someone comes around the corner to the same trailhead AND it was a female riding alone. We chatted and rode with us for awhile until we went a different route

A different time I was at Patapsco with a couple friends by a narrow bridge. These 4 good looking women and ONE guy came across and started up the trail. I went over and asked the guy how do I get to ride with THAT group. He just laughed.


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

I had the "don't let that girl kick you ass" comment when riding up a steep, loose hill this weekend. 3 guys riding and 2 came off their bikes while 1 more was still riding. After hearing that comment - I really focused and made sure I rode past the last guy when he came off his bike. Then a technical section a bit later - they all unclipped/stopped and watched as I cleaned the section. 

If that had been the extent of our interaction - I probably would've thought they were jerks - but after they saw what I could ride - they ended up being very complimentary on my skill level. (personally I think I'm just an intermediate technical rider) I was with a girl friend and we ended up doing most of the ride with this guys. They took some great pics and made sure they got some shots of me cleaning techy sections. 

Contrary to my first impression - they ended up being cool mtn bikers, hamming it up for the camera, riding for the joy of riding, whooping out loud on the downhills, and people I would like to ride with again.

I think sometimes guys say things and they don't realize how it comes out.  (well...maybe I'm guiltly of that too!!!)


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

> In my yrs of riding I can think of only 4 times that I've run into a female riding on her own.


I can't imagine that. Most (like 90%) of my rides are solo.



> probably he wouldn't think possible for you to beat a male.


He proceeded to say I shouldn't go on "that trail', motioning to Moore Fun because it was too hard. I then told him that it was one of my favorite challenges.



> Next time say:
> 
> _Yes I did. Hung him in the shed and started the fire just before the ride. Care to join him?_


LOL! Seeing as it was probably just an attempt at conversation I couldn't be that harsh.



> I think sometimes guys say things and they don't realize how it comes out.


I think that was the case.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

screampint said:


> > Next time say:
> >
> > _Yes I did. Hung him in the shed and started the fire just before the ride. Care to join him?_
> 
> ...


Just leave off the "Care to join him?"


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

screampint said:


> I can't imagine that. Most (like 90%) of my rides are solo.
> 
> He proceeded to say I shouldn't go on "that trail', motioning to Moore Fun because it was too hard. I then told him that it was one of my favorite challenges.
> 
> ...


I ride solo a lot too - and see plenty of other women riding solo.

But in the situation you described, I'd assume you just appeared to be waiting for someone and he was making conversation/flirting and I'd take it as a compliment.

I was riding with another girl the other day and we were chatting at the top of an optional descent and these guys gave us a warning about how loose and scary the top is.  It's tempting to get annoyed, but on XC bikes it's not like they had any way of knowing we both race DH. They were trying to be helpful and make conversation - can't blame them for that.... We can just pass them on the way down.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

LOL! Too tempting, problem is, I would probably see him later in the shop or ordering coffee. Damn that diplomat that lives inside my brain! Sometimes I wish I could let the hell cat come out more often.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

connie said:


> I'd take it as a compliment


Nah, it was small talk. The blundering compliments from guys on the trail have been things like: "Wow! You're burly." "I'd say you're musclebound." "You're more of a man than I am." "You and I need to box."


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

screampint said:


> Nah, it was small talk. The blundering compliments from guys on the trail have been things like: "Wow! You're burly." "I'd say you're musclebound." "You're more of a man than I am." "You and I need to box."


One of my husband's friends once told him that I make him nervous. Why? Because he's afraid I could beat him up. I still have yet to figure out why on earth I'd be fighting with him in the first place or what he had in mind that would incite me to violence for the first time in my life... but apparently this is something he's concerned about. So, so odd...

Maybe it's a male thing to look at your friends and evaluate who'd win in a theoretical fistfight? Just one of those things I can honestly say I never really consider.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

The "You and I need to box" comment was the most confusing for me. The only way I could tell it was a compliment was in the delivery. Maybe one of the "lurking" guys could shed some light on the violent physical contact comments.


----------



## AK Ken (Jan 10, 2004)

*Ummmm......*



screampint said:


> The "You and I need to box" comment was the most confusing for me. The only way I could tell it was a compliment was in the delivery. Maybe one of the "lurking" guys could shed some light on the violent physical contact comments.


perhaps from the old saying, "She wasn't much of a wrestler, but you shoulda seen her box"?

Remember, you asked! And I'm not lurking, I was just passing by.

Ken


----------



## no one in particular (Jan 30, 2004)

screampint said:


> Maybe one of the "lurking" guys could shed some light on the violent physical contact comments.


There are two things going on there. First, have you seen the previews for the Mr. and Mrs. Smith? There is this potentially glorious scene where the lovely Ms. Jolie the lovely Mr. Pitt have a fight. Oh yeah. Oh. Yeah.

Second, this comment:


connie said:


> Maybe it's a male thing to look at your friends and evaluate who'd win in a theoretical fistfight?


...is spot on.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

I can understand a wrestling comment, that's pretty obvious contact. But boxing? No entanglements, just painful punches?


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

screampint said:


> I can understand a wrestling comment, that's pretty obvious contact. But boxing? No entanglements, just painful punches?


In this case "box" has nothing to do with "boxing" or fisticuffs.


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

screampint said:


> The "You and I need to box" comment was the most confusing for me. The only way I could tell it was a compliment was in the delivery. Maybe one of the "lurking" guys could shed some light on the violent physical contact comments.


-- lurk off --

Can't shed much light on this - I always thought it was *weird*. Perhaps it is sometimes more in the line of "let's box (wink, wink need I say more)".

Once, long ago, a girlfriend (and top notch soccer player) got the line from some stranger - "I bet you box real good" - to which she replied "No I deck real good" and did 

I thought it was rough, but looking back maybe the innuendo was there too.

-- lurk on --


----------



## ScottN (Jan 12, 2004)

Do you also find a lot of comments from guys about the fact that you're on a SS?

My wife and I swap on an off watching baby and riding, as a result we do a lot of solo rides. We live in Phoenix and ride in the local mountain preserve. She's come home almost every other time telling me a story about how some guy made a comment about her on a SS. Either that or just pointed it out like she had 3 eyeballs or something, whereas no one says anything to me while I'm out on my SS!

I think it's starting to bother her too, because she came home yesterday: "ANOTHER guy stopped and started talking to me about my SS AGAIN. What is it with these guys?"

So, I don't think you're alone. From the guy's POV, I'd agree with a couple others and say he was trying to start a conversation and just doesn't know what came out of his mouth.

SN


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

all the time!!

my favorite was when i was working at a shop and people would ask me "do you even ride?!" uhhhhhhh, no, they hired me as window dressing! seriously, why in the world would i work in a bike shop if i didn't even ride?! 

on the trail it just makes me laugh. i think the best answer is a simple "yes". just leaves them standing there in awe. 

have to admit that any time i am at a race and not racing (which is rare but happened this past weekend) i want to wear a sign that says "i am not someone's girlfriend! i race expert [implied: i could kick your @ss if i wanted to]. i'm just [insert excuse here] today!!" silly & stupid but i just hate the idea that someone thinks i'm there as window dressing.

rt - atlanta


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

*rt* said:


> have to admit that any time i am at a race and not racing (which is rare but happened this past weekend) i want to wear a sign that says "i am not someone's girlfriend! i race expert [implied: i could kick your @ss if i wanted to]. i'm just [insert excuse here] today!!" silly & stupid but i just hate the idea that someone thinks i'm there as window dressing.
> 
> rt - atlanta


wow..

you race expert?!?!? in atlanta?


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

*rt* said:


> my favorite was when i was working at a shop and people would ask me "do you even ride?!" uhhhhhhh, no, they hired me as window dressing! seriously, why in the world would i work in a bike shop if i didn't even ride?!


I'm helping out in our shop much more these days and I got that just this weekend! I could have commented on who helped build his favorite trail in the area and who was part owner of the shop he was standing in, but why? I just said "yep!"


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

I'm not completely naive, but the context of the boxing comment was that he wanted to go toe to toe with me. It was a flirtatious challenge after he saw the bike I ride. Maybe he was so taken by the bike he wanted to fight me for it... It is a sexy little machine.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

*rt* said:


> have to admit that any time i am at a race and not racing (which is rare but happened this past weekend) i want to wear a sign that says "i am not someone's girlfriend! i race expert [implied: i could kick your @ss if i wanted to]. i'm just [insert excuse here] today!!" silly & stupid but i just hate the idea that someone thinks i'm there as window dressing.
> 
> rt - atlanta


Oh, I know that feeling. I took a short hiatus from racing last spring and I felt like I needed to explain myself nonstop. I thought standing at the start gate stressed me out, but standing around wanting to say "I race expert dammit" when people would start conversations that implied I'd never ridden a bike before made me nuts.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

ScottN said:


> Do you also find a lot of comments from guys about the fact that you're on a SS?


Yep, and then if they realize it's fully rigid I get a second comment. I find that if I'm alone and just go my own pace I get fewer comments, simply because I don't stop on the trail.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

sportsman said:


> wow..
> 
> you race expert?!?!? in atlanta?


uh. no. that's my evil twin.

i race expert.....in other places.

yeah, that's it.



rt


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

You left out that fact that you sand bag and refused to ride your Surly.


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

screampint said:


> You left out that fact that you sand bag and refused to ride your Surly.


give me a sec while I wipe the coffee from my monitor...

brutal


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

screampint said:


> I'm helping out in our shop much more these days and I got that just this weekend! I could have commented on who helped build his favorite trail in the area and who was part owner of the shop he was standing in, but why? I just said "yep!"


it's a shocker, isn't it?! what really floored me was when i had a GIRL ask me that!!

but really, the best was when i asked a guy who was holding 2 tires and looking confused if i could help him and he looked around to see if there was anyone else available before reluctantly asking me his question. he held up the 2 tires - one was a super aggressive knobby and the other was a semi-slick - and asked "what is the difference between these 2 tires" i was momentarily confused because it seemed so obvious to me based on the tread that i hesitated thinking maybe he was joking but then explained the difference between a semi-slick and an aggressive tread and told him the conditions each would favor. he then looked straight at me and snarled "Do you even ride a bike?!" offended i responded "yes! and i use that tire!" (and pointed to the more aggressive of the two). he then turned around in a huff and grabbed the first male employee he could get his hands on and asked the exact same question. in return he got the exact same hesitation and response!! whoda thunk?!  

rt


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

*rt* said:


> it's a shocker, isn't it?! what really floored me was when i had a GIRL ask me that!!
> 
> but really, the best was when i asked a guy who was holding 2 tires and looking confused if i could help him and he looked around to see if there was anyone else available before reluctantly asking me his question. he held up the 2 tires - one was a super aggressive knobby and the other was a semi-slick - and asked "what is the difference between these 2 tires" i was momentarily confused because it seemed so obvious to me based on the tread that i hesitated thinking maybe he was joking but then explained the difference between a semi-slick and an aggressive tread and told him the conditions each would favor. he then looked straight at me and snarled "Do you even ride a bike?!" offended i responded "yes! and i use that tire!" (and pointed to the more aggressive of the two). he then turned around in a huff and grabbed the first male employee he could get his hands on and asked the exact same question. in return he got the exact same hesitation and response!! whoda thunk?!
> 
> rt


One of the most knowledgable and helpful bike shop employees that I've ever dealt with was..

littleB


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

connie said:


> Oh, I know that feeling. I took a short hiatus from racing last spring and I felt like I needed to explain myself nonstop. I thought standing at the start gate stressed me out, but standing around wanting to say "I race expert dammit" when people would start conversations that implied I'd never ridden a bike before made me nuts.


whew!! i'm glad i'm not the only one who thinks like that. on sunday i wanted to walk around all day with my bike glued to my side and explain to everyone who would listen that i should be racing but i _*chose*_ not to!!  not sure why i'm so sensitive to what everyone else thinks but it drives me nuts nonetheless. 

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

screampint said:


> You left out that fact that you sand bag and refused to ride your Surly.


did not! that's also my evil twin.

rt (master of the lame comeback)


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*...*



sportsman said:


> One of the most knowledgable and helpful bike shop employees that I've ever dealt with was..
> 
> (snip)
> 
> littleB




ah, but scott, you are unique.

rt


----------



## xcdemon (May 19, 2004)

You ladies rule.
I like to go into a new bike shop and ask for the location of something ("where are your tires?") and let the guy ask the normal condescending guy-serving-girl-in-a-bike-shop questions "are these for your city bike? does it have curly or straight handlebars?" until I feel he's talked down to me enough... then I say something like "I'm actually running the Fire XC Pros on my cross country bike right now, but I find they don't shed enough mud... have you got the Hot S? I hear good things." Yup, it's petty and stupid, but it still makes me giggle.


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

*along the same lines...*

My former obession was pool (made semi-pro status in 2000), but since I moved to Colorado I don't play seriously any more. I've tried rock climbing and also spent 2 seasons motorcycle roadracing...but I found mtn biking the most fun. I'm a cardio junkie and love the technical challenges of mtn biking. however, I'm still a decent pool player and know a bit about motos.

This past winter I decided to play in a local pool tournament...my first opponent was a macho young man (early 30s, wife beater tank top, tatoos, lots 'o muscles) and he didn't win a game against me. After he lost he goes..."yeah - I'm just getting back into pool since my motorcycle accident" I'm like "Really?? what do you ride?" He says "TL1000 bored out blah blah with some sprocket yada yada yada" I say "Oh really now... you prefer the V-twins over the inline 4s?" You should've seen his jaw drop. I casually said "yeah - I raced in the MRA in 2002" (MRA = the regional roadracing club) yeah - i'm petty too - but that felt pretty darn good! (tee hee)


----------



## Shannon-UT (Mar 26, 2004)

I think you read a little too much into it! Guys aren't usually that cryptic.

_When I expressed this to my friend she just laughed and said he was probably trying to find out if I had a boyfriend_

I'd go with that one... You're a hot mama!


----------



## AK Ken (Jan 10, 2004)

*Hmmmm..........*



*rt* said:


> not sure why i'm so sensitive to what everyone else thinks but it drives me nuts nonetheless.  rt


.......perhaps it's because you're short! I mean, vertically challenged. Speaking of diminutive chicks, did I tell ya Clare got an Airborne B29? Even with the adult 29 inch wheels she has about the same standover as her Juliana. She's lovin' it so far.

Ken


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

*rt* said:


> it's a shocker, isn't it?! what really floored me was when i had a GIRL ask me that!!
> 
> but really, the best was when i asked a guy who was holding 2 tires and looking confused if i could help him and he looked around to see if there was anyone else available before reluctantly asking me his question. {snip}
> 
> rt


well at least he wasn't staring at your boobs...


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

*rt*he then turned around in a huff and grabbed the first male employee he could get his hands on and asked the exact same question.rt[/QUOTE said:


> As a chica in a shop, I think you just have to get used to this kind of behavior. You are in a public space and there are just too many people who have never encountered a woman in their cycling social circles. They are going to be surprised to see a pink baby-tee behind that shop apron.
> 
> When I worked at LBSs, using slow, careful answers and giving a big smile reduced most of the stupid customer behavior, and actually created a lot of return customers out of people that seemed intolerable at first. This was great, because I was on commission and made more money than any of the shop guys ; -).
> 
> There are some guys who will never figure it out (dudes on trails, dudes on the road, shop employees and customers all included), and you learn to recognize that and avoid wasting your time on the repeat offenders. But there are some guys who are great, who end up being your best friends, and you end up marrying. Totally worth it ;-) Especially when they are willing to take turns getting cool stuff for the bikes.


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

AK Ken said:


> .......perhaps it's because you're short! I mean, vertically challenged. Speaking of diminutive chicks, did I tell ya Clare got an Airborne B29? Even with the adult 29 inch wheels she has about the same standover as her Juliana. She's lovin' it so far.
> 
> Ken


are you insinuating that rt might have a Napoleon complex?

ss - not as adept as rt at making up comments to follow my name


----------



## AK Ken (Jan 10, 2004)

*Nooooo.....*



sportsman said:


> are you insinuating that rt might have a Napoleon complex?ss


...just that if she got a big girl bike with 29 inch wheels she might be able to race expert with her evil twin!

Ken


----------



## bulletbob (Apr 5, 2004)

*Go ahead...*



*rt* said:


> whew!! i'm glad i'm not the only one who thinks like that. on sunday i wanted to walk around all day with my bike glued to my side and explain to everyone who would listen that i should be racing but i _*chose*_ not to!!  not sure why i'm so sensitive to what everyone else thinks but it drives me nuts nonetheless.
> 
> rt


Kick my @ss, please!!! I traded in all that macho stuff a long time ago for something that escapes me just now.

I figure any woman that can fly like that on the trail deserves my respect and a foot massage!


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

formica said:


> well at least he wasn't staring at your boobs...


LOL! that's because there's nothing there to stare at!!!  

though i did once have some freak literally walk around me to check out my butt!! i was stunned. i even asked him what he thought he was doing and, i guess to his credit he told me he was looking at my a$$. 

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

chuky said:


> *rt*he then turned around in a huff and grabbed the first male employee he could get his hands on and asked the exact same question.rt[/QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> > As a chica in a shop, I think you just have to get used to this kind of behavior. You are in a public space and there are just too many people who have never encountered a woman in their cycling social circles. They are going to be surprised to see a pink baby-tee behind that shop apron.
> ...


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

AK Ken said:


> ...just that if she got a big girl bike with 29 inch wheels she might be able to race expert with her evil twin!
> 
> Ken


LOL. i'll leave the big girl bikes to my evil twin. 

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

sportsman said:


> are you insinuating that rt might have a Napoleon complex?
> 
> ss - not as adept as rt at making up comments to follow my name


rt - who are you guys calling short?! huh? huh? i'm not short. the rest of you are just freakishly tall. yeah, that's it.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

"Guys aren't usually that cryptic" indeed! We give them too much credit 

I still have great memories riding with a group of women during the AZSF '03. Just four of us, for the last part of a ride, but the largest all-female group I've ever ridden with. Which can be difficult- when you're with a rider like Gnarlene, she won't let you get off easy just b/c you're a girl the way my male riding buddies will do! 

This weekend, went up to VT and had the pleasure of traveling with a woman who's just getting back into riding. She's been a gym rat for 20 years, though, and is in phenomenal shape from lifting. 

She took on technical sections like a DH'er, but the weight of her XC bike seemed to be holding her back speed-wise. When she finally gets that Rocky Mountain rig she's lusting after, the guys will be distracted by her looks and then blown away by her riding! heehee.

For the record, I HATE the expression "Getting chicked." Granted, men are naturally more muscular and risk-taking, but a rider is a rider. If you've been riding a lot, male or female, you'll be doing well on a bike.


----------



## AK Ken (Jan 10, 2004)

*Yer right......*



*rt* said:


> rt - who are you guys calling short?! huh? huh? i'm not short. the rest of you are just freakishly tall. yeah, that's it.


,,,,I'm so tall the top of my head grew right through my hair! And maybe the guy was staring at your butt because he had a bruise fetish?

Been raining here for 2 days. Lovely.

Ken


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

*rt* said:


> ...have to admit that any time i am at a race and not racing (which is rare but happened this past weekend) i want to wear a sign that says "i am not someone's girlfriend!..
> 
> rt - atlanta


Wear that sign at a race and you will be the center of attention!


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

*rt* said:


> rt - who are you guys calling short?! huh? huh? i'm not short. the rest of you are just freakishly tall. yeah, that's it.


whatever!

ss - my legs are just long enough to reach the ground, and to keep the knuckles from dragging on the ground


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

shiggy said:


> Wear that sign at a race and you will be the center of attention!


yikes! hadn't thought of it that way! 

ok, maybe no sign.

rt


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

*try subtle*



*rt* said:


> yikes! hadn't thought of it that way!
> 
> ok, maybe no sign.
> 
> rt


here is your very own jersey


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

zenmonkey said:


> here is your very own jersey


I like it, but you'll get some funky tan lines..bicep of one arm, wrist of the other


----------



## tomk96 (Nov 10, 2004)

*rt* said:


> but really, the best was when i asked a guy who was holding 2 tires and looking confused if i could help him and he looked around to see if there was anyone else available before reluctantly asking me his question. he held up the 2 tires - one was a super aggressive knobby and the other was a semi-slick - and asked "what is the difference between these 2 tires" i was momentarily confused because it seemed so obvious to me based on the tread that i hesitated thinking maybe he was joking but then explained the difference between a semi-slick and an aggressive tread and told him the conditions each would favor. he then looked straight at me and snarled "Do you even ride a bike?!" offended i responded "yes! and i use that tire!" (and pointed to the more aggressive of the two). he then turned around in a huff and grabbed the first male employee he could get his hands on and asked the exact same question. in return he got the exact same hesitation and response!! whoda thunk?!
> 
> rt


C'mon, this guys is obviously not the sharpest knife in the drawer.

Although, back on the topic, I rarely see (not never) see a solo female mtn. biker or group of female mtn. bikers on the trails. Almost all are with guys. Usually my wife and I would even comment to each other when that happens. I think a lot of fast female riders tend to ride with guys since there are more (quantity wise) faster guys than girls.

Tom- Chicago 'burbs


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

tomk96 said:


> Although, back on the topic, I rarely see (not never) see a solo female mtn. biker or group of female mtn. bikers on the trails. Almost all are with guys. Usually my wife and I would even comment to each other when that happens. I think a lot of fast female riders tend to ride with guys since there are more (quantity wise) faster guys than girls.
> 
> Tom- Chicago 'burbs


Huh. Maybe it's just more common out West? Because I can't think of a trail I haven't seen a solo woman or group of women on here in Utah... Not to mention all the solo riding and women's rides I do myself.


----------



## mtbcraig (Mar 17, 2005)

*smoke your boyfriend?*

Next time you could say, "Oh gross you do that?"

Craig


----------



## little b (Jan 7, 2004)

sportsman said:


> One of the most knowledgable and helpful bike shop employees that I've ever dealt with was..
> 
> littleB


ah, shucks. thanks, scott.


----------



## little b (Jan 7, 2004)

*oh, i have a story too!*



*rt* said:


> it's a shocker, isn't it?! what really floored me was when i had a GIRL ask me that!!
> 
> but really, the best was when i asked a guy who was holding 2 tires and looking confused if i could help him and he looked around to see if there was anyone else available before reluctantly asking me his question. he held up the 2 tires - one was a super aggressive knobby and the other was a semi-slick - and asked "what is the difference between these 2 tires" i was momentarily confused because it seemed so obvious to me based on the tread that i hesitated thinking maybe he was joking but then explained the difference between a semi-slick and an aggressive tread and told him the conditions each would favor. he then looked straight at me and snarled "Do you even ride a bike?!" offended i responded "yes! and i use that tire!" (and pointed to the more aggressive of the two). he then turned around in a huff and grabbed the first male employee he could get his hands on and asked the exact same question. in return he got the exact same hesitation and response!! whoda thunk?!
> 
> rt


I was the only one in the shop, i was wearing a greasy apron and had a tool in my hand. someone walks in and asks 'is there some one here who can fix a bike?'.

ummmmm. ???? hello???


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

little b said:


> I was the only one in the shop, i was wearing a greasy apron and had a tool in my hand. someone walks in and asks 'is there some one here who can fix a bike?'.
> 
> ummmmm. ???? hello???


LOL!

you should have just said "No." and walked away.  

hehehe. maybe he just thought you were greasy window dressing? 

rt


----------



## SuperNewb (Mar 6, 2004)

little b said:


> I was the only one in the shop, i was wearing a greasy apron and had a tool in my hand. someone walks in and asks 'is there some one here who can fix a bike?'.
> 
> ummmmm. ???? hello???


Maybe they thought you just got out of a bad day in the kitchen....


----------



## alaskarider (Aug 31, 2004)

*Maybe if we all wore make-up to ride and work in the bike shops we'd get more respect*

It seems like we women can't win sometimes! If we wear make-up, we're too girly. If we ride alone or hang around at bike shops, we're so unbelievable that the shocked men can't think of anything intelligent to say to us.

Personally, I don't own any make-up, am still learning how to fix my own bike (that little incident with the hydraulic disk brakes put me in my place), and am not even close to smoking my fiance on the trails (and probably never will be). But, I have fun and that's what's important to me!


----------



## at_ (May 17, 2005)

*In their face answer*



SuperNewb said:


> I was the only one in the shop, i was wearing a greasy apron and had a tool in my hand. :


How about "If you don't mind a woman working on your bike, I most likely will be able to help you"

I don't work in a shop. Perhaps that's not the most polite way to win business. But that had to be balanced by upholding the female dignity. In any case, I don't hesitate to bring the issue up front when some guy make sexist comments. A lot of time, the guys don't even realize their "normal" comment was sexist. That's how they talk amoung guys.

When I confront guys who talk that way, two possible outcomes results. One type of guy got really pissed and walked away. The rest apologize and we become friends. The first type tend to be the insecured male chauvinists who's still living in the last century. I simply can't and therefore don't deal with them. The later type are the ones who're willing to treat women equally but don't always know how. I let them know certain steraotype and remarks are degrading to women and many appreciate that.

You need to be quite secure yourself in the first place to do that.


----------

